# bug aMSN 0.96



## Euskadi65 (27 Décembre 2006)

voilà mon soucis : j'ai un MacBook intel coreduo 2ghz avec osx 10.4.8 et j'utilise le logiciel de messagerie instantanée aMSN version 0.96
le probleme c'est qu'il plante souvent et qu'apres un plantage lorsque je le reouvre la fenetre apparait hors de mon ecran et je ne sais jamais comment la faire revenir, elle revient a chaque fois d'elle meme apres de nombreux reboot du mac.
quelqun aurait deja rencontré mon soucis ou alors aurait une solution ??


----------



## Euskadi65 (28 Décembre 2006)

tjs pas de solution ????


----------



## AroundTheWorld (30 Décembre 2006)

Euskadi65 a dit:


> tjs pas de solution ????



 essayes ca, j'ai des fois ce probleme aussi .. @+ 
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=160676


----------



## Euskadi65 (30 Décembre 2006)

merci c nikel ca marche


----------



## AroundTheWorld (30 Décembre 2006)

Euskadi65 a dit:


> merci c nikel ca marche



de rien


----------



## scoum63 (13 Juin 2007)

Bonjour j'ai le même problème mac OSX 10.4.9 intel et amsn 0.96 plantages fréquent et depuis peu trait blanc en haut à gauche de l'écran, la solution pomme s + le code marche mais il faut le refaire à chaque fois, et les plantages continuent même en désactivant les plugins par exemple quand je veux changer l'emplacement du dossier fichiers reçus... 

Merci de votre aide car amsn est beaucoup mieux que microsoft messenger c'est dommage...


----------



## kaminari (15 Juin 2007)

Desolé scoum, mais je ne peux pas repondre a ta question, car je viens a peine de telecharger la version 0.97RC1 de Amsn, mais j'arrive meme pas a demarrer avec mon compte MSN ( mot de passe compris)

 qlq aurait-il une idée ?


----------



## laurent1 (13 Février 2008)

bonjour je fait remonter ce sujet car j'ai résolu mon problème partiellement grâce à votre post. Mais j'ai un autre problème Amsn plante si je veux lire mes messages différés. Une idée? Merci!


----------



## 2keyz (2 Avril 2008)

salut tout le monde,

voila je viens d acheter un macbook, ca marche au top, par rapport a mon ****ing PC... plein de virus, qui ramait la mort quand je webmasterisais en meme temps que je modifiais des images sur toffshop. Bref le bonheur, je comprends pas pkoi j ai pas pense a ca avant. Ah oui simplement je m excuse par avance, si il n y a pas d accent car je l ai achete aux US, avec apple care et un discount de l universite, autant dire que le macbook a 1450 euros avec apple care m a coute seulement 700 800 euros.

Donc now, my problem : Quand j utilise aMsn il y a un bug qui se fait lorsque je veux lire mes messages differes, j ai comment dirai je une sorte de sablier (non taper pas, c est mes restes pc) ou plutot une sorte de roulette de blackjack a la place du curseur et je suis oblige de proceder a un shutdowm via Pomme+option+esc ... Donc si quelqu un avait une solution je suis preneur.

Ah voui j allais oublie voila ma config :
Intel 2.4 core duo, 4go de ram, 160go de hard disk... bref la classe !


----------



## PascalBS38 (26 Avril 2008)

2keyz a dit:


> salut tout le monde,
> 
> voila je viens d acheter un macbook, ca marche au top, par rapport a mon ****ing PC... plein de virus, qui ramait la mort quand je webmasterisais en meme temps que je modifiais des images sur toffshop. Bref le bonheur, je comprends pas pkoi j ai pas pense a ca avant. Ah oui simplement je m excuse par avance, si il n y a pas d accent car je l ai achete aux US, avec apple care et un discount de l universite, autant dire que le macbook a 1450 euros avec apple care m a coute seulement 700 800 euros.
> 
> ...



Meme probleme (TIger, iMAc G5 PPC). Pas de solution?


----------



## PascalBS38 (26 Avril 2008)

Au fait , je suis sur amsn 0.97.


----------



## PascalBS38 (28 Avril 2008)

Finalement j'ai trouve la solution. Il faut afficher les pages separement et pas par onglet.
Ca se defini dans les "Preferences".
SI ca peut aider quelqu'un...


----------



## 2keyz (28 Avril 2008)

PascalBS38 a dit:


> Finalement j'ai trouve la solution. Il faut afficher les pages separement et pas par onglet.
> Ca se defini dans les "Preferences".
> SI ca peut aider quelqu'un...



ca marche super bien. Simplement quand Pascal dit il faut afficher les pages, comprenez fenetre de chat aMsn  et ca marche super bien.


----------



## PascalBS38 (2 Mai 2008)

merci pour les precisions et content que ca t'a servi.


----------

